# off the pill: late. Doh!



## anotherguy (Dec 14, 2011)

Hi. I havent posted for a while...

The wife and I have been together for about 25 years, and she has been on the pill that entire time. Until, that is - I got a Vasectomy a few months ago. We have all the kids we want - and we both wanted to get her off it.

She didnt stop taking the pill until 4 months later when I had a follow up screening and we could verify that - yes folks - I am now shooting blanks.  That was about 2 months ago..

Now the wife hits me up this morning with 'Im a week late'.

Ya know... I am pretty sure that 25 years on the pill i going to really mess with her cycle, but let me tell you - the 'im late' phrase has an uncanny ability to rattle you. Yikes.

My question is this ladies... anyone gone off the pill after a looong time and what was your experience getting 'regular' again, or not.

I suppose a test kit is not far in our future. Ugh.


----------



## Almostrecovered (Jul 14, 2011)

pretty rare for your vas defrens to regrow and start working again, relax


----------



## CharlieParker (Aug 15, 2012)

How old is she? 25 years together would likely put her into the territory of her cycle becoming a bit more irregular.


----------



## Almostrecovered (Jul 14, 2011)

bear in mind that the pill was regulating her cycle to begin with, now that she's chem free her body will take some time to get into it's own cycle


----------



## Almostrecovered (Jul 14, 2011)

or....

congrats!!


----------



## dblkman (Jul 14, 2010)

yeah well my w found out she was late 7 months ago now we are expecting our lil tax deduction in Nov


----------



## anotherguy (Dec 14, 2011)

I agree... but it seems harder to separate what my brain says from what my sympathetic nervous system says.. which is basically that there is some kind of impending major event in the works.

google is not my friend. Its obvious you can google up any kind of supporting adectoday evidence you want... including horror stories entitled 'pregnant after vasectomy'.

(sigh)

I need to take up meditation or something. That, and a test kit like I said. I think we are both tense over this.


----------



## anotherguy (Dec 14, 2011)

she is 45.


----------



## anotherguy (Dec 14, 2011)

dblkman said:


> yeah well my w found out she was late 7 months ago now we are expecting our lil tax deduction in Nov


yes, but please tell me you didnt have a vasectomy.


----------



## wiigirl (Jun 14, 2012)

dblkman said:


> yeah well my w found out she was late 7 months ago now we are expecting our lil tax deduction in Nov


Lol...congrats? 








_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## that_girl (Jul 6, 2011)

Could totally have to do with hormones from the pill.

Could also be the start of menopause.

Either way, good luck.


----------



## CandieGirl (Apr 27, 2011)

Why hasn't she peed on a stick yet?

A few months ago, I was late...my H had a vasectomy before I even met him, but I was still panicking. We bought a test and it came back (-). Yipppeeee! I'm 42, so probably things are just starting to go south in that dept, and not a minute too soon since we have 5 kids between the two of us.


----------



## that_girl (Jul 6, 2011)

I've been late many times after H's vasectomy. All hormonal issues or stress.


----------



## that_girl (Jul 6, 2011)

Oh yea! She's a week late? Get a test already. it would be 99% accurate now. For sure it would show up the correct result.


----------



## anotherguy (Dec 14, 2011)

that_girl said:


> Could totally have to do with hormones from the pill.
> Could also be the start of menopause.
> Either way, good luck.


Yeah, thanks. I guess I got used to the never ending stability of it all. She (bless her) is, aways was, unflinchingly dependable with the pill. I have seen her turn the car around because she didnt want to be off by a few hours - and turn sex down because she missed it. So being late has only meant 1 thing for us so far - a baby.

Any yeah - she is getting up into the menopause area. Wouldnt surprise me a bit if there were more moving parts to this than meets the eye.


----------



## Aggie (Sep 5, 2012)

I've done quite a bit of research about going off the pill (my W just went off of it ~2-3 weeks ago).

Since the pill was making everything steady, she may be early or late for a while. Her body has to adjust back to equilibrium, which takes a variable amount of time depending on the situation. While I've seen stories about people getting pregnant after a vasectomy, I think that it is highly unlikely. "The simplest explanation is usually the right one."


----------



## Mavash. (Jan 26, 2012)

After 45 it's rare to get pregnant using your own eggs. The success rate is 1%. And even if she were to magically get pregnant the miscarriage rate for that 45 year old woman is 54%.

Add in the fact that you're snipped I'd say you have nothing to worry about.


----------



## anotherguy (Dec 14, 2011)

Mavash. said:


> After 45 it's rare to get pregnant using your own eggs. The success rate is 1%. And even if she were to magically get pregnant the miscarriage rate for that 45 year old woman is 54%.
> 
> Add in the fact that you're snipped I'd say you have nothing to worry about.


Laugh, I agree...but...

We are (were) terribly, devastatingly fertile. I always told her I could get her pregnant right through her jeans from the other side of the room. When she went off the pill the first time, it took us zero time to conjure up a little one. Same for #2 - like 'shall we try? OK. Boom, done.'

Lets hear it for old age!


----------



## that_girl (Jul 6, 2011)

Yea, it's been almost 4 years since H's V. If I got pregnant now, I'd want a paternity test.


----------



## anotherguy (Dec 14, 2011)

that_girl said:


> Yea, it's been almost 4 years since H's V. If I got pregnant now, I'd want a paternity test.


Ding Ding Ding Dong!!! We have a winner.

Laugh.. I was wondering how many posts it would take before someone suggested that. 

Laugh even harder: 'if I got pregnant now, I'd want a paternity test'.  Wow, you dont even know who the father is you $lut! :rofl:


----------



## that_girl (Jul 6, 2011)

Well, seeing that he makes NO SPERM, i would be curious.

I'm not a ****. Godam. It was a joke.


----------



## anotherguy (Dec 14, 2011)

that_girl said:


> Well, seeing that he makes NO SPERM, i would be curious.
> 
> I'm not a ****. Godam. It was a joke.


Yes dear.. of course it was. As was mine m'lady.

I thought the female asking for a paternity test on herself was pretty funny.  Yes, I understand it was hypothetical.


----------



## that_girl (Jul 6, 2011)

I would be curious if all of a sudden, I was pregnant.  Omg...that thought makes me shudder. I know he'd want one too! We'd both be like, wtf? 

But...I am a big **** actually. for him


----------



## Ikaika (Apr 23, 2012)

So do you know what pill she was on? If different ones, which one was she on last... this makes a difference. It really does.

I am guessing she is either in her late 40s possibly 50? If so, perimenopause comes with very similar symptoms, that is late infrequent and unfortunately sometime longer menstrual flow periods. 

If you go to the doc, they will certainly run a pregnancy test (legally they pretty much have to), my guess is that it looks to me a lot like a combination of perimenopause along with the specific pill she was taking.


----------



## anotherguy (Dec 14, 2011)

that_girl said:


> ...  Omg...that thought makes me shudder. I know he'd want one too! We'd both be like, wtf?



NOW. you are hearing me.


----------



## anotherguy (Dec 14, 2011)

*update*

Nothing to be alarmed about folks. 'no lines' on the pee strip, and a little spotting on late day #8.

She is just a little out of whack I think. Like I said - 25 years on the pill can do that I suspect.


----------



## Why Not Be Happy? (Apr 16, 2010)

and maybe the peri-menopause fun can start too


----------



## Mavash. (Jan 26, 2012)

anotherguy said:


> Laugh, I agree...but...
> 
> We are (were) terribly, devastatingly fertile. I always told her I could get her pregnant right through her jeans from the other side of the room. When she went off the pill the first time, it took us zero time to conjure up a little one. Same for #2 - like 'shall we try? OK. Boom, done.'
> 
> Lets hear it for old age!


I'm VERY fertile as well. #1 took a couple of months (this while my husband I worked opposite shifts and we rarely were in the bed at the same time), #2 and #3 were one shot wonders. And #3 was born at age 39.

However at 45 no way in heck would that have happened. Science says it's rare and I believe it.


----------



## CharlieParker (Aug 15, 2012)

Why Not Be Happy? said:


> and maybe the peri-menopause fun can start too


I really need to google up on the subject.


----------



## notperfectanymore (Mar 1, 2012)

My parents concieved me when they were 42 and 43...I have a MUCH older brother and nieces & nephews more like younger brothers & sisters....and I was born in the late 60's.....apparently a medical miracle, lol


----------



## COGypsy (Aug 12, 2010)

notperfectanymore said:


> My parents concieved me when they were 42 and 43...I have a MUCH older brother and nieces & nephews more like younger brothers & sisters....and I was born in the late 60's.....apparently a medical miracle, lol


My dad was the same way--he was born when my grandmother was 48 or so. She was 4 or 5 months along before she realized that he wasn't menopause. Then he had the nerve to show up 6 weeks early. They didn't even have a crib yet, so he had to sleep in a dresser drawer for a while. And ironically, he's the tallest of the three kids


----------



## CharlieParker (Aug 15, 2012)

notperfectanymore said:


> My parents concieved me when they were 42 and 43...I have a MUCH older brother and nieces & nephews more like younger brothers & sisters....and I was born in the late 60's.....apparently a medical miracle, lol


I had a friend like that. His nephew had to buy beer for me and his much younger uncle.


----------



## notperfectanymore (Mar 1, 2012)

COGypsy said:


> My dad was the same way--he was born when my grandmother was 48 or so. She was 4 or 5 months along before she realized that he wasn't menopause. Then he had the nerve to show up 6 weeks early. They didn't even have a crib yet, so he had to sleep in a dresser drawer for a while. And ironically, he's the tallest of the three kids


LOL! I too, am the tallest...just over 6ft...... My mother fainted when she found out she was pregnant....


----------



## anotherguy (Dec 14, 2011)

Yeah those rushing to 'diagnose' menopause from a late period on a 45 year old woman should get a grip. ;-)

clearly - im the only one that has any sense. 

Thanks all for the comments, appreciated.


----------



## Silverwing (Sep 3, 2012)

anotherguy said:


> Yeah those rushing to 'diagnose' menopause from a late period on a 45 year old woman should get a grip. ;-)


Really? :scratchhead:

Some women have a slow slide into that phase of life, others - like myself - *BOOM! * The Cardinal flew away and never came back for even a short visit, hot flashes erupted (though they've subsided a bit) .... My doctor shook her head and noted that such an instant switch is unusual but it _can _happen.

With your wife being on the pill for so long, and in her mid-40s, I'd ask the doctor to monitor hormone levels. Also things like iron levels and bone density. She's done an abrupt whammy on her body by stopping the pill after so long. There might be some whonky effects from that.


----------



## Ikaika (Apr 23, 2012)

anotherguy said:


> Yeah those rushing to 'diagnose' menopause from a late period on a 45 year old woman should get a grip. ;-)
> 
> clearly - im the only one that has any sense.
> 
> Thanks all for the comments, appreciated.


Read my link to the NIH website, 45 is a very reasonable age for peri menopause.


----------



## anotherguy (Dec 14, 2011)

drerio said:


> Read my link to the NIH website, 45 is a very reasonable age for peri menopause.


Of course it is, thanks.

shrug. I'll report back.


----------

